
Ask HN: What metaphors or analogies did you find really helpful? - byebyetech
Analogies are great tools for learning new things. Sometimes they are so perfect that it makes the new concepts click.<p>What are some analogies that explained something perfectly that you never forgot it?
======
newman8r
The hydraulic analogy helped me out a lot when I was first getting into
electronics. It quickly becomes less useful as you develop your own conceptual
model, but it's worth taking a look at.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_analogy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_analogy)

~~~
ortuna
Wow! super helpful!

